
Windows Console Tools - MikusR
https://github.com/Microsoft/Terminal
======
owlninja
Is there some MS event going on right now?

~~~
nxc18
Build 2019

------
OneWordSoln
So Microsoft has the chutzpah to create a github repository trying to dupe
people into contributing enhancements to components of their for-profit
spyware?

